# Ziwipeak bones



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Im not sure if I'm posting in the right spot, sorry if I'm not. 

I just wanted to ask if anyone uses the shank bones and if so how long do they last. Are they like an antler and seem to last forever or like a bully stick and just a few hours. Were they a hit or miss for your little ones?


----------

